# Kleine Frage zu Transformation



## morphi79 (29. Mai 2006)

Ich hatte bei einer Prüfung eine Frage, die ich nicht beantworten konnte:

Nennen Sie zehn Veränderungen, die Sie in Photoshop mit den Transformieren-Befehlen an einem Bildausschnitt vornehmen können.

Ich nannte:


*Arbeitsfläche drehen*
*Arbeitsfläche spiegeln*
*Bildbereiche freistellen*
*Bilder skalieren*
*Bildinhalte löschen*
*Bildinhalte ausblenden*
*Bildinhalte verzerren*
*Bildinhalte drehen*
*Auswahl freistellen*
*Bildinhalte Zuschneiden*
*Bildinhalte Extrahieren*
*Arbeitsfläche vergrößern*
*Was sollte daran falsch sein?*

*HÄ*


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. Mai 2006)

Also es geht ja anhand der Frage um einen Bildauschnitt. Deine Antworten beziehen sich aber teilweise auf die Arbeitsfläche. Das kann also meiner Meinung schon ein Fehler gewesen sein.

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (29. Mai 2006)

z.B. "Arbeitsfläche vergrößern",  genauso wie Bild zuschneiden(wenn ich das richtig verstehe), die haben doch eigentlich nichts mit Transformieren gemeinsam, was im Bearbeiten Menü ist, sondern mit den Bildeigenschaften. Behaupte ich jetzt mal, hab allerdings das Programm grad nicht vorliegen.

Aber mal davon abgesehen finde ich es sehr lustig, das in einer Prüfung solche Fragen gestellt werden. Ich mein, wie realitätsfern ist das denn? Man weiß doch eigentlich Intuitiv was man wie macht, bzw ist es unsinnig auswenig zu lernen, was welche Tools leisten.

-- Edit:\\ Misst, zu langsam, aber seine Antwort ist irgendwie auch besser.


----------



## morphi79 (29. Mai 2006)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also es geht ja anhand der Frage um einen Bildauschnitt. Deine Antworten beziehen sich aber teilweise auf die Arbeitsfläche. Das kann also meiner Meinung schon ein Fehler gewesen sein.
> 
> Alex


 
aber ich kann doch auch alle auf einen ausschnitt sowie auf die arbeitsfläche anwenden, oder? Ich versteh die Frage schon nicht. Wie sollten die richtigen Antworten lauten?


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. Mai 2006)

Was war denn das für eine Prüfung?

Alex


----------



## morphi79 (29. Mai 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> z.B. "Arbeitsfläche vergrößern", genauso wie Bild zuschneiden(wenn ich das richtig verstehe), die haben doch eigentlich nichts mit Transformieren gemeinsam, was im Bearbeiten Menü ist, sondern mit den Bildeigenschaften. Behaupte ich jetzt mal, hab allerdings das Programm grad nicht vorliegen.
> 
> Aber mal davon abgesehen finde ich es sehr lustig, das in einer Prüfung solche Fragen gestellt werden. Ich mein, wie realitätsfern ist das denn? Man weiß doch eigentlich Intuitiv was man wie macht, bzw ist es unsinnig auswenig zu lernen, was welche Tools leisten.
> 
> -- Edit:\\ Misst, zu langsam, aber seine Antwort ist irgendwie auch besser.


 
aber aufgrund dieser frage habe ich die prüfung leider nicht bestanden. somit will ich es das nächste mal besser machen. wie schon gesagt, ich check die fragestellung schon nicht.


----------



## morphi79 (29. Mai 2006)

Sollten das diese sein?

Unter Bearbeiten -> Transformieren stehen diese Befehle:

Erneut
Skalieren
Drehen
Neigen
Verzerren
Perspektivisch verzerren
180 Grad drehen
90 Grad im UZS drehen
90 Grad gegen UZS drehen
Horizontal spiegeln
Vertikal spiegeln

?


----------



## burnobaby (29. Mai 2006)

morphi79 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sollten das diese sein?
> 
> Unter Bearbeiten -> Transformieren stehen diese Befehle:
> 
> ...



Hört sich logisch an. Sind ja alles Sachen die man mit Bildausschnitten machen kann. Aber das man deswegen durchfällt, ist meiner Meinung nach sehr hart! 
Da hast du den aber bestimmt noch andere Fehler gemacht, die härter bewertet wurden, oder? 
Was für eine Prüfung das war würde mich auch mal interessieren!

Lg Burno


----------



## morphi79 (29. Mai 2006)

burnobaby hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hört sich logisch an. Sind ja alles Sachen die man mit Bildausschnitten machen kann. Aber das man deswegen durchfällt, ist meiner Meinung nach sehr hart!
> Da hast du den aber bestimmt noch andere Fehler gemacht, die härter bewertet wurden, oder?
> Was für eine Prüfung das war würde mich auch mal interessieren!
> 
> Lg Burno


 
tja, das ist neu, wenn man eine Weiterbildung macht. man bekommt prüfungsaufgaben, welche alle zu einem gewissen %-Anteil gelöst werden müssen. In meinem Fall waren es 7 Aufgaben zum Teil Photoshop. Alle sollten mit mind. 75% gelöst werden. Falls eine Aufgabe nicht gelöst werden kann, gilt die Prüfung als nicht bestanden....


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. Mai 2006)

Was für eine Weiterbildung machst du denn?

Alex


----------



## morphi79 (29. Mai 2006)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was für eine Weiterbildung machst du denn?
> 
> Alex


 
BA E-Business Management


----------



## der_Jan (29. Mai 2006)

Was gabs denn noch für Fragen?

Und was macht man mit diesen BA E- Buissenes Management?


----------



## morphi79 (29. Mai 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was gabs denn noch für Fragen?
> 
> Und was macht man mit diesen BA E- Buissenes Management?



Mit diesem Abschloss besitzt man die Kompetenz zur professionellen Beratung von kleinen und mittelständischen  Unternehmen bei der Einführung und Umsetzung von Internet- und  eBusiness-Projekten. Planung, Entwicklung und Implementierung von  eCommerce-Lösungen sowie die Entwicklung innovativer Geschäftsmodelle für neue  Märkte mit den Neuen Medien.


----------

